# Shop Design Tips



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres 17 shop design tips from Ag.com .

Regards, Mike

http://www.agricultu...tips_243-sl6910


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Great.....now I have a checklist for all of my design mistakes!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Great.....now I have a checklist for all of my design mistakes!


I feel your pain...









Regards, Mike


----------

